# Installation KDE schlug fehl

## Ranziger Pansen

Hallo,

ich hab mal wieder ein Problem und brauche Eure Hilfe. Nachdem ich die Installation von KDE in der Nacht durchlaufen ließ, war ich natürlich heute morgen gespannt ob alles gut ging. Aber wie so oft mal wieder ein Fehler. Ich poste mal die letzten Zeilen der Installationsausgabe:

```

 * Messages for package kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r4:

 * 

 * ERROR: kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   kdebase-3.5.7-r4.ebuild, line 130:   Called kde_src_compile

 *   kde.eclass, line 170:   Called kde_src_compile 'all'

 *   kde.eclass, line 340:   Called kde_src_compile 'myconf' 'configure' 'make'

 *   kde.eclass, line 336:   Called die

 * 

 * died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r4/temp/build.log'.

 * 

 * Regenerating GNU info directory index...

 * Processed 148 info files.

 * IMPORTANT: 8 config files in '/etc' need updating.

 * IMPORTANT: 1 config files in '/usr/kde/3.5/share/config' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

```

Ich hatte vorher mit "emerge kde --pretend" überprüft ob alles o.k. ist.

Hat jemand eine Idee was da wieder schief gelaufen ist ?

Gruß

Ranziger Pansen

----------

## tuxianer

Morgen,

mach mal bitte ein etc-update ( Nur aus Spaß das die letzten beiden Zeilen verschwinden). Und dann gib uns mal ein bisschen mehr Fehler Code aus etwas was noch über der Nachricht steht. Bei KDE oder generell bei allen Programm ist das immer sehr hilfreich. Installierst du kde als monolith oder als Split Ebuilds?

MfG

----------

## franzf

 *tuxianer wrote:*   

> Installierst du kde als monolith oder als Split Ebuilds?

 

 *Quote:*   

> wmerge kde --pretend

 

ist wohl monolithisch  :Smile: 

kde-meta wäre split.

Mit dem Fehler brauchen wir allerdings wirklich noch mehr Ausgabe.

Um den Fehler schneller zu Gesicht zu bekommen, ohne nochmal das ganze kdebase durchlaufen lassen zu müssen, mach folgendes (als root, selbsteverfreilich  :Smile: ):

```
cd /usr/portage/kde-base/kdebase

ebuild kdebase-3.5.7-r4 compile
```

Poste lieber mehr als zu wenig.

Du kannst ja selber mal hochscrollen und schauen, wo da der erste Fehler auftaucht, und von da weg alles posten.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Ranziger Pansen

Die Installation war monolithisch und mein erster Versuch kde zum Leben zu erwecken (emerge kde)

Ich bin zur Zeit experimentierender Neuling und weiß nicht welche Installation vorzuziehen ist (monolithisch oder split)

Nachdem man sich für die kleinste Sache bei Linux Tage um die Ohren schlägt, ertappe ich mich ab und zu bei dem Gdanken alles hinzuschmeissen.

Aber ich versuche durchzuhalten und hoffe daß meine Familie durch meine ständige Abwesenheit (Rechner im Dach) nicht durchdreht.

Ich habe folgendes ausgeführt:

```

cd /usr/portage/kde-base/kdebase

ebuild kdebase-3.5.7-r4 compile
```

Im Konsolenfenster komme ich nicht weit genug zurück und wollte fragen, ob Euch das "build.log" File weiterbringt.

Es ist aber 800kb groß. Ich könnte es Euch mailen.

----------

## Beforegod

Diesen Fehler habe ich auch.

Es ist ein Link Fehler (ld).

Allerdings hat bisher weder ein emerge libtool noch sonstwas von Erfolg gekrönt.

Das gleiche Problem tritt auch bei aspell 0.60.5 auf.

Liegt das evt. am gcc 4.2.0 ?

----------

## franzf

 *Ranziger Pansen wrote:*   

> Die Installation war monolithisch und mein erster Versuch kde zum Leben zu erwecken (emerge kde)
> 
> Ich bin zur Zeit experimentierender Neuling und weiß nicht welche Installation vorzuziehen ist (monolithisch oder split)
> 
> Nachdem man sich für die kleinste Sache bei Linux Tage um die Ohren schlägt, ertappe ich mich ab und zu bei dem Gdanken alles hinzuschmeissen.

 

Unterschied monolithisch<->split:

Beispiel kdebase:

Wenn du das installierst bekommst du ein kde-Basissystem. Außerdem sind da noch Programme enthalten wie konqueror, kate, kcontrol, konsole usw. Es gibt Leute die das nicht brauchen.

Für die gibt es die Split-ebuilds. Die großen monolithischen Pakete werden in die Einzelkomponenten aufgesplitted. So gibt's extra ebuilds für den konqueror, die konsole usw.

Ein weiterer Vorteil von split:

Gibt's einen Bugfix für ein Programm (Bsp. Konqueror), musst du bei split nur dieses eine Programm updaten. Bei monolithischisch hingegen wird das ganze kdebase fällig, also auch konsole, kdm, kate, ..., obwohl die eigentlich gar nicht betroffen sind.

Da du bisher erst die kdelibs draufhast versuch es einfach mal mit

```
emerge kdebase-meta
```

Das installiert alle Programme, welche mit kdebase mitkommen, jedoch werden split-ebuilds dafür verwendet.

 *Quote:*   

> Ich habe folgendes ausgeführt:
> 
> ```
> 
> cd /usr/portage/kde-base/kdebase
> ...

 

Interessanter hier ist /var/log/portage/kde-base:kdebase-3.5.7-r4:<***>.log. Das wird dir auch angezeigt wenn emerge mit einem Fehler abgebrochen hat.

Grüße und viel Erfolg

Franz

----------

## Ranziger Pansen

Nachdem ich es hiermit versucht habe

```

emerge kdebase-meta

```

fing er an 43 Pakete einzuspielen. Bei Paket 13 bricht er ab

```

make[4]: *** [ksysguard] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/ksysguard-3.5.7/work/ksysguard-3.5.7/ksysguard/gui'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/ksysguard-3.5.7/work/ksysguard-3.5.7/ksysguard/gui'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/ksysguard-3.5.7/work/ksysguard-3.5.7/ksysguard'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/ksysguard-3.5.7/work/ksysguard-3.5.7'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: kde-base/ksysguard-3.5.7 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   ksysguard-3.5.7.ebuild, line 20:   Called kde-meta_src_compile

 *   kde-meta.eclass, line 380:   Called kde_src_compile

 *   kde.eclass, line 170:   Called kde_src_compile 'all'

 *   kde.eclass, line 340:   Called kde_src_compile 'myconf' 'configure' 'make'

 *   kde.eclass, line 336:   Called die

 * 

 * died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/ksysguard-3.5.7/temp/build.log'.

 * 

 * Messages for package kde-base/khotkeys-3.5.7:

 * /usr/kde/3.5/share/applications/kde/khotkeys.desktop: invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[ar]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[be]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[bg]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[bs]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[ca]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[cs]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[csb]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[de]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[el]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[es]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[et]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[fa]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[fi]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[fy]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[ga]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[he]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[hi]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[hr]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[hu]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[is]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[ja]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[km]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[lt]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[lv]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[mk]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[ne]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[nn]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[pa]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[pl]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[pt]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[ro]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[ru]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[se]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[sk]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[sl]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[sr]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[sr@Latn]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[ta]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[th]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[tr]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[uk]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[uz]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[vi]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[zh_CN]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[zh_TW]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- Categories values must be one of "Core", "Development", "Building", "Debugger", "IDE", "GUIDesigner", "Profiling", "RevisionControl", "Translation", "Office", "Calendar", "ContactManagement", "Database", "Dictionary", "Chart", "Email", "Finance", "FlowChart", "PDA", "ProjectManagement", "Presentation", "Spreadsheet", "WordProcessor", "Graphics", "2DGraphics", "VectorGraphics", "RasterGraphics", "3DGraphics", "Scanning", "OCR", "Photography", "Viewer", "Settings", "DesktopSettings", "HardwareSettings", "PackageManager", "Network", "Dialup", "InstantMessaging", "IRCClient", "FileTransfer", "HamRadio", "News", "P2P", "RemoteAccess", "Telephony", "WebBrowser", "WebDevelopment", "AudioVideo", "Audio", "Midi", "Mixer", "Sequencer", "Tuner", "Video", "TV", "AudioVideoEditing", "Player", "Recorder", "DiscBurning", "Game", "ActionGame", "AdventureGame", "ArcadeGame", "BoardGame", "BlocksGame", "CardGame", "KidsGame", "LogicGame", "RolePlaying", "Simulation", "SportsGame", "StrategyGame", "Education", "Art", "Construction", "Music", "Languages", "Science", "Astronomy", "Biology", "Chemistry", "Geology", "Math", "MedicalSoftware", "Physics", "Teaching", "Amusement", "Applet", "Archiving", "Electronics", "Emulator", "Engineering", "FileManager", "Shell", "ScreenSaver", "TeminalEmulator", "TrayIcon", "System", "Filesystem", "Monitor", "Security", "Utility", "Accessibility", "Calculator", "Clock", "TextEditor", "KDE", "GNOME", "GTK", "Qt", "Motif", "Java", "ConsoleOnly" (found "X-KDE-settings-accessibility")

 * Messages for package kde-base/kwin-3.5.7:

 * /usr/kde/3.5/share/applications/kde/kwindecoration.desktop: invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[ar]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[az]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[be]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[bg]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[ca]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[cs]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[csb]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[da]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[de]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[el]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[eo]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[es]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[et]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[fa]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[fi]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[fr]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[fy]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[ga]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[gl]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[he]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[hi]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[hu]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[is]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[ja]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[km]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[ko]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[lt]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[lv]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[mk]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[mn]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[mt]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[ne]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[nn]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[pa]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[pl]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[pt]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[pt_BR]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[ro]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[se]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[sk]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[sl]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[sr]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[sr@Latn]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[sv]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[ta]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[th]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[tr]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[uk]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[uz]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[vi]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[zh_CN]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[zh_TW]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- Categories values must be one of "Core", "Development", "Building", "Debugger", "IDE", "GUIDesigner", "Profiling", "RevisionControl", "Translation", "Office", "Calendar", "ContactManagement", "Database", "Dictionary", "Chart", "Email", "Finance", "FlowChart", "PDA", "ProjectManagement", "Presentation", "Spreadsheet", "WordProcessor", "Graphics", "2DGraphics", "VectorGraphics", "RasterGraphics", "3DGraphics", "Scanning", "OCR", "Photography", "Viewer", "Settings", "DesktopSettings", "HardwareSettings", "PackageManager", "Network", "Dialup", "InstantMessaging", "IRCClient", "FileTransfer", "HamRadio", "News", "P2P", "RemoteAccess", "Telephony", "WebBrowser", "WebDevelopment", "AudioVideo", "Audio", "Midi", "Mixer", "Sequencer", "Tuner", "Video", "TV", "AudioVideoEditing", "Player", "Recorder", "DiscBurning", "Game", "ActionGame", "AdventureGame", "ArcadeGame", "BoardGame", "BlocksGame", "CardGame", "KidsGame", "LogicGame", "RolePlaying", "Simulation", "SportsGame", "StrategyGame", "Education", "Art", "Construction", "Music", "Languages", "Science", "Astronomy", "Biology", "Chemistry", "Geology", "Math", "MedicalSoftware", "Physics", "Teaching", "Amusement", "Applet", "Archiving", "Electronics", "Emulator", "Engineering", "FileManager", "Shell", "ScreenSaver", "TeminalEmulator", "TrayIcon", "System", "Filesystem", "Monitor", "Security", "Utility", "Accessibility", "Calculator", "Clock", "TextEditor", "KDE", "GNOME", "GTK", "Qt", "Motif", "Java", "ConsoleOnly" (found "X-KDE-settings-looknfeel")

 * /usr/kde/3.5/share/applications/kde/kwinoptions.desktop: invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[ar]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[be]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[bg]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[bs]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[ca]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[cs]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[csb]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[cy]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[da]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[el]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[eo]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[es]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[et]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[fa]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[fr]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[fy]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[ga]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[gl]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[he]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[hi]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[hr]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[hu]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[is]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[ja]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[km]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[lt]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[lv]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[mk]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[nb]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[ne]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[nn]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[pa]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[pl]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[pt]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[pt_BR]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[ro]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[se]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[sk]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[sl]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[sr]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[sr@Latn]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[sv]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[ta]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[th]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[tr]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[uk]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[uz]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[vi]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[zh_CN]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[zh_TW]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- Categories values must be one of "Core", "Development", "Building", "Debugger", "IDE", "GUIDesigner", "Profiling", "RevisionControl", "Translation", "Office", "Calendar", "ContactManagement", "Database", "Dictionary", "Chart", "Email", "Finance", "FlowChart", "PDA", "ProjectManagement", "Presentation", "Spreadsheet", "WordProcessor", "Graphics", "2DGraphics", "VectorGraphics", "RasterGraphics", "3DGraphics", "Scanning", "OCR", "Photography", "Viewer", "Settings", "DesktopSettings", "HardwareSettings", "PackageManager", "Network", "Dialup", "InstantMessaging", "IRCClient", "FileTransfer", "HamRadio", "News", "P2P", "RemoteAccess", "Telephony", "WebBrowser", "WebDevelopment", "AudioVideo", "Audio", "Midi", "Mixer", "Sequencer", "Tuner", "Video", "TV", "AudioVideoEditing", "Player", "Recorder", "DiscBurning", "Game", "ActionGame", "AdventureGame", "ArcadeGame", "BoardGame", "BlocksGame", "CardGame", "KidsGame", "LogicGame", "RolePlaying", "Simulation", "SportsGame", "StrategyGame", "Education", "Art", "Construction", "Music", "Languages", "Science", "Astronomy", "Biology", "Chemistry", "Geology", "Math", "MedicalSoftware", "Physics", "Teaching", "Amusement", "Applet", "Archiving", "Electronics", "Emulator", "Engineering", "FileManager", "Shell", "ScreenSaver", "TeminalEmulator", "TrayIcon", "System", "Filesystem", "Monitor", "Security", "Utility", "Accessibility", "Calculator", "Clock", "TextEditor", "KDE", "GNOME", "GTK", "Qt", "Motif", "Java", "ConsoleOnly" (found "X-KDE-settings-desktop")

 * /usr/kde/3.5/share/applications/kde/kwinrules.desktop: invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[ar]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[be]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[bg]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[bs]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[ca]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[cs]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[csb]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[da]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[de]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[el]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[es]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[et]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[fa]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[fi]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[fr]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[fy]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[ga]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[gl]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[he]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[hi]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[hr]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[hu]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[ja]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[km]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[lt]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[lv]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[mk]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[nb]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[nds]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[ne]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[nn]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[pa]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[pl]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[pt]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[pt_BR]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[ro]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[se]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[sk]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[sl]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[sr]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[sr@Latn]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[sv]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[ta]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[th]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[tr]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[uk]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[uz]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[vi]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[zh_CN]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[zh_TW]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- Categories values must be one of "Core", "Development", "Building", "Debugger", "IDE", "GUIDesigner", "Profiling", "RevisionControl", "Translation", "Office", "Calendar", "ContactManagement", "Database", "Dictionary", "Chart", "Email", "Finance", "FlowChart", "PDA", "ProjectManagement", "Presentation", "Spreadsheet", "WordProcessor", "Graphics", "2DGraphics", "VectorGraphics", "RasterGraphics", "3DGraphics", "Scanning", "OCR", "Photography", "Viewer", "Settings", "DesktopSettings", "HardwareSettings", "PackageManager", "Network", "Dialup", "InstantMessaging", "IRCClient", "FileTransfer", "HamRadio", "News", "P2P", "RemoteAccess", "Telephony", "WebBrowser", "WebDevelopment", "AudioVideo", "Audio", "Midi", "Mixer", "Sequencer", "Tuner", "Video", "TV", "AudioVideoEditing", "Player", "Recorder", "DiscBurning", "Game", "ActionGame", "AdventureGame", "ArcadeGame", "BoardGame", "BlocksGame", "CardGame", "KidsGame", "LogicGame", "RolePlaying", "Simulation", "SportsGame", "StrategyGame", "Education", "Art", "Construction", "Music", "Languages", "Science", "Astronomy", "Biology", "Chemistry", "Geology", "Math", "MedicalSoftware", "Physics", "Teaching", "Amusement", "Applet", "Archiving", "Electronics", "Emulator", "Engineering", "FileManager", "Shell", "ScreenSaver", "TeminalEmulator", "TrayIcon", "System", "Filesystem", "Monitor", "Security", "Utility", "Accessibility", "Calculator", "Clock", "TextEditor", "KDE", "GNOME", "GTK", "Qt", "Motif", "Java", "ConsoleOnly" (found "X-KDE-settings-desktop")

 * Messages for package kde-base/ksplashml-3.5.7:

 * /usr/kde/3.5/share/applications/kde/ksplashthememgr.desktop: invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[ar]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[az]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[be]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[bg]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[ca]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[cs]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[csb]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[cy]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[da]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[el]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[eo]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[et]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[fa]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[fi]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[fr]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[ga]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[he]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[hi]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[hr]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[hu]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[ja]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[km]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[lv]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[mk]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[mn]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[ne]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[pa]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[pl]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[pt]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[pt_BR]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[ro]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[sk]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[sr]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[sr@Latn]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[sv]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[ta]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[th]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[tr]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[uk]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[uz]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[vi]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[zh_CN]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- invalid characters in value of key "Keywords[zh_TW]", keys of type string may contain ASCII characters except control characters -- Categories values must be one of "Core", "Development", "Building", "Debugger", "IDE", "GUIDesigner", "Profiling", "RevisionControl", "Translation", "Office", "Calendar", "ContactManagement", "Database", "Dictionary", "Chart", "Email", "Finance", "FlowChart", "PDA", "ProjectManagement", "Presentation", "Spreadsheet", "WordProcessor", "Graphics", "2DGraphics", "VectorGraphics", "RasterGraphics", "3DGraphics", "Scanning", "OCR", "Photography", "Viewer", "Settings", "DesktopSettings", "HardwareSettings", "PackageManager", "Network", "Dialup", "InstantMessaging", "IRCClient", "FileTransfer", "HamRadio", "News", "P2P", "RemoteAccess", "Telephony", "WebBrowser", "WebDevelopment", "AudioVideo", "Audio", "Midi", "Mixer", "Sequencer", "Tuner", "Video", "TV", "AudioVideoEditing", "Player", "Recorder", "DiscBurning", "Game", "ActionGame", "AdventureGame", "ArcadeGame", "BoardGame", "BlocksGame", "CardGame", "KidsGame", "LogicGame", "RolePlaying", "Simulation", "SportsGame", "StrategyGame", "Education", "Art", "Construction", "Music", "Languages", "Science", "Astronomy", "Biology", "Chemistry", "Geology", "Math", "MedicalSoftware", "Physics", "Teaching", "Amusement", "Applet", "Archiving", "Electronics", "Emulator", "Engineering", "FileManager", "Shell", "ScreenSaver", "TeminalEmulator", "TrayIcon", "System", "Filesystem", "Monitor", "Security", "Utility", "Accessibility", "Calculator", "Clock", "TextEditor", "KDE", "GNOME", "GTK", "Qt", "Motif", "Java", "ConsoleOnly" (found "X-KDE-settings-looknfeel")

 * Messages for package kde-base/ksysguard-3.5.7:

 * 

 * ERROR: kde-base/ksysguard-3.5.7 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   ksysguard-3.5.7.ebuild, line 20:   Called kde-meta_src_compile

 *   kde-meta.eclass, line 380:   Called kde_src_compile

 *   kde.eclass, line 170:   Called kde_src_compile 'all'

 *   kde.eclass, line 340:   Called kde_src_compile 'myconf' 'configure' 'make'

 *   kde.eclass, line 336:   Called die

 * 

 * died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/ksysguard-3.5.7/temp/build.log'.

 * 

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 6 config files in '/etc' need updating.

 * IMPORTANT: 1 config files in '/usr/kde/3.5/share/config' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

```

Hatte beim prüfen gestern mit "emerge kde --pretend" ein kollidierendes Paket gemeldet bekommen (aspell-en). Habe dieses Paket deinstalliert und dann war die Prüfung o.k.

----------

